# Wood chip/sawdust bin



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Always liked the look of the big wood chip towers when I have seen them...so decided I needed to add one to my layout. Started with this picture to make my plan for mine



The one in this picture is for loading trucks...so had to make it higher to take hopper cars. Also wanted a cyclone on the top for getting the chips into the bin from the mill.

Started by using card stock cut to the right size and making sure everything would fit together properly....or at least closely. Then using those measurements, cut the plexy the same, then glued it together with lots of supports made of plexy at the edges, which shows in the picture. 



At this point I cheated a bit and used the legs for another structure I started to hold it upside down til I could get to the point of making it's own legs and supports.



enough for this post...more to come.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Now I started adding the styrene supporting beams to the ends and sides



Liked doing this part ...goes fairly quickly and makes it look so much better.



I then tried to make the cyclone for the top ...the funnel part at the bottom is not an easy build...at least for me...to get it looking right. Since no one will get closer than five feet at best...it will pass.



Now I got to set it upright with the beams in place for the legs ...and with the cyclone set in place to see if it would all fit. 



Last part to come to bring to date.

Garry


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

With the legs added ....still missing the foundation ,( which will be made of plexy painted to look like concrete) , but now ready to paint, had to see how it would look.....



At first I thought I would leave it brown....and kinda dirty looking......but by what others said....NO So changed it to green and I do like it much more this way....



Added walkways on the top and along the front leg structure......need railings and ladders next....the pipe to the mill ...and the foundation for the legs to sit on. The whole structure should be done and in place outside soon...just need some nice spring weather. I'm really looking forward to having it all on the layout and seeing how it fits in.

Garry


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Garry, 
Just an outstanding job on the whole project. 
Best, Ted


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Garry, 

Great build. It looks very believable. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Garry, nice looking structure.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Garry 
Looks great, the cyclone looks very good, I have a small Jet wood lathe and I glue up a series of pvc pipe and fittings and turn it down, that works good. 
I use steel brake line for the piping, cheap ,easy to work with. 
It looks really great with your building 
Dennis


----------

